# SG and their "preffered brokers" for Insurance



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

So for the years i have worked for SG i never really had any issue i get paid more per mow than most i get paid in full and have a very low no pay ratio and all bids get accepted for the most part and really overall they havent really made me mad until i got this e mail........My insurance isnt up for renewal until 10/04/13 and this is what the email read....


"A recent insurance audit has identified that the last certificate of insurance you provided is expired. We require a current copy of insurance from an approved provider within 7 days to continue to assign work.

Please note that all vendors performing work for Safeguard Properties must obtain/maintain coverage from one of the approved brokers. 

York-Jersey Underwriters, Inc. (http://www.york-jersey.com/mortgages.html) 
Leonard Insurance Group (www.preservationins.com) 
Brunswick Insurance Services (www.brunswickcompanies.com) "
I talked to the girl that sent it to me and her response was that alot of contractors policies do not cover everything that is needed. But thats funny because when i started with them 4 years ago i exceeded what was needed. So basically my thought is that they are getting a kick back from these brokers and so its easier for them to claim against your E&O insurance. Which i told them i will work for then until my policy is up for renewal and then i will be done i refuse to be told where i am going to buy MY business insurance for MY COMPANY, I am one of their top vendors in michigan from what they say which is why i think my pricing is more but if they want to keep me then they will not pursue this with me and they can hire a craigslist king "contractor" and see how that works for them. Has anyone else seen or heard of this with other companies?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Direction and control


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Weisspropmaintenance said:


> So for the years i have worked for SG i never really had any issue i get paid more per mow than most i get paid in full and have a very low no pay ratio and all bids get accepted for the most part and really overall they havent really made me mad until i got this e mail........My insurance isnt up for renewal until 10/04/13 and this is what the email read....
> 
> 
> "A recent insurance audit has identified that the last certificate of insurance you provided is expired. We require a current copy of insurance from an approved provider within 7 days to continue to assign work.
> ...


 
yep i had looked signing on with until I found out had to buy there insurance! looked like akick back too me!:innocent:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> yep i had looked signing on with until I found out had to buy there insurance! looked like akick back too me!:innocent:


 
I would love to see SG go the way that FAS did(fall on there face)! I think there just too big and are causing some of the problems!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We stopped buying their "in house" E&O after 5 or 6 years. They would start the same biz every 6 month's or so and we just said no. Kept getting work. It depends more on your location and contractor pool than your quality of work.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

NOPE NADA NO WAY 

A recent audit of our accounts receivable indicate when compared to other companies we perform services for that SG rates are piss poor comply or find another vendor


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I refuse to be told who to get insurance from. Ours is just as good as any other company.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't think it's a kickback, my insurance agent at Insurance Tek (NOT one of the 3 required) explained it as a difference in coverage. She said the policies provided by those 3 allow for chargebacks up to 5 years after your insurance coverage is cancelled. The policy I had with Insurance Tek does not. I don't like having to do it, but it doesn't ruffle my feathers enough to make me wanna give up SG.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> I don't think it's a kickback, my insurance agent at Insurance Tek (NOT one of the 3 required) explained it as a difference in coverage. She said the policies provided by those 3 allow for chargebacks up to 5 years after your insurance coverage is cancelled. The policy I had with Insurance Tek does not. I don't like having to do it, but it doesn't ruffle my feathers enough to make me wanna give up SG.


I checked into this insurance with Brunswick. I passed because it only covers P&P work for select companies (i.e. safeguard and a few others). 

I would have still had to carry my current insurance for lawn maintenance, landscaping, trash outs, etc. for my other customers (i.e anyone who is not a national on the short list they have). 

Since I know that Safeguard will not pay enough to support a policy that would only apply to them I passed on it.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> I don't think it's a kickback, my insurance agent at Insurance Tek (NOT one of the 3 required) explained it as a difference in coverage. She said the policies provided by those 3 allow for chargebacks up to 5 years after your insurance coverage is cancelled. The policy I had with Insurance Tek does not. I don't like having to do it, but it doesn't ruffle my feathers enough to make me wanna give up SG.





Weisspropmaintenance said:


> So for the years i have worked for SG i never really had any issue i get paid more per mow than most i get paid in full and have a very low no pay ratio and all bids get accepted for the most part and really overall they havent really made me mad until i got this e mail........My insurance isnt up for renewal until 10/04/13 and this is what the email read....
> 
> 
> "A recent insurance audit has identified that the last certificate of insurance you provided is expired. We require a current copy of insurance from an approved provider within 7 days to continue to assign work.
> ...


Don't be to sure Ontimepres. A while back I looked into the ownership of Leaonard Insurance Group. While they might not be "kicking back", you will be directly contributing, just like if you buy supplies from MFS supply.....


----------



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

*they are all in it 2gether*

I went with Brunswick becasue i was told when I started my company that those 3 companys were picked By HUD!! and HUD wants all the Nat's to have the same type of coverage for thier vendors!!
This is what I heard from A2Z?

So I just sayin:whistling2:
Dnmceo


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Dnmceo17 said:


> I went with Brunswick becasue i was told when I started my company that those 3 companys were picked By HUD!! and HUD wants all the Nat's to have the same type of coverage for thier vendors!!
> This is what I heard from A2Z?
> 
> So I just sayin:whistling2:
> Dnmceo


Poppycock..................I believe it is called collusion...:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

*What cha gonna do? when they dare ya?*

:yes: they dare you to go get another insurance? Im Just Sayin :whistling2: it may sound like poppy cock to you but the majority of the EAST coast Nationals require you go to 1of those 3 insurances?  I dont like it but if u dont they drope u like a Hot Box Of Rocks:sad:then I wont have no steady work so what is 1 supposed to do:whistling2:

Thanks Guys
Dnmceo


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

I do work for 4 different companies right now and SG is the only one that requires this, they said that these insurance companies have what is needed to properly have insurance to do this type of work so i asked them what is so differnt and she said it doesnt matter you either go through these or you dont receive work anymore after your policy is up for renewal. so i said sounds good then goodluck with all your craigslist contractors.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Weisspropmaintenance said:


> I do work for 4 different companies right now and SG is the only one that requires this, they said that these insurance companies have what is needed to properly have insurance to do this type of work so i asked them what is so differnt and she said it doesnt matter you either go through these or you dont receive work anymore after your policy is up for renewal. so i said sounds good then goodluck with all your craigslist contractors.


That is so beyond rude! Why do people think they don't need to show common courtesy when speaking to their vendors?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The one item that Safeguard and the other Nationals who require this insurance want that is so important to them is the ability to access your policy and file a claim whenever they see fit.

To those that ask what are they supposed to do when faced with losing work unless they buy the policy? No one but you can answer that question. I will only say that no ever regretted (that I know of) leaving Safeguard. Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------

